# Mac with VM fusion wall/windows - frozen



## Robin C. (May 3, 2011)

HI - I am a Mac lover but I am an embroiderer and my software is only made for a Windows platform. About 3 years ago, I had VMware fusion added to partition my mac and then added windows platform so I could run my embroidery software on the windows side. i do everything except my embroidery designs through mac. 

It has always worked well until recently, when I click on VMware to go to the windows side, my emboidery software comes up but it is frozen. Nothing moves on it. I can not get back to windows desktop or any other response. I had consdidered unintstalling the embroidery software, the windows, and the VMware and reinstall, but I dont know what order to do that in, and I cant get anything to move to get to a point to do that. Any suggestions? 

Thanks. 

Robin


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

When was the last time you restarted the virtual machine in Fusion?


----------



## Robin C. (May 3, 2011)

I am not sure. i do not know what you mean restart. Usually I turn on the mac and then click on the VM ware logo on the bottom and do my business. I have never done anything else specific to it as far as a restart.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You need to treat the virtual machine in Fusion just like a real PC. You have to shut it down when you are done, and start it up when you want to use it. Fusion does have a suspend option, which is okay, but after about 6 times you need to shut it down. When it does run, click on the Start menu and select shut down and it'll shut down.


----------

